# Permission to curse?



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Somewhere at some point in time there existed a man that first uttered the phrase "Ahhh F*** it". Id like to shake that man's hand..... well maybe not shake his hand because I am not sure what he was previously referring. I'll just offer my gratitude.

Cheers that that fella. :smiley-2drunks-singing:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sometimes that is the best answer my friend.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya really.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Got up yesterday morning to over 50 mph winds! But it didn't blow the leaves out of the back yard. Upon seeing the clean up that still exists I uttered those very words. Then again, the wind was blowing substantially, so instead of going out to rake leaves, I muttered those words. I drank another cup of coffee, then thought I would work on my shower door, but for some reason, those words came to mind. I guess you can pretty much tell where I'm headed with this........"Ahhhh f*** it!"


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

JT, sounds like that day is the way my whole calling season is going !! but I did get some good news, Henry Repeating Arms sent me an email saying my 22 mag pump is on its way back !!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

after trying on several hats yesterday I uttered that phrase and the spent the rest of the day admiring my boots. :teeth:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lmao. I always wear my hat.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Rick Howard said:


> "Ahhh F*** it".


This is exactly how I was feeling after my bobcat encounter!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You know we'll want a picture of her when she gets back home PW.

awprint:


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Seems to me this is the correct Answer more often than Not! For just about any question and most situations! Pretty sure there is a name for that Illness!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I reiterate. "Ahhh F*** it".


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll see your "Ahhh F*** it". and raise you a, a, ummm....wellll never mind, something tells me your "Ahhh F*** it". would win anyhow.....Maybe you need to go kill yourself a coyote.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

MY BOOTS ARE REAL NICE!still ain't found a hat.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

lol I do need to get after some coyote. I've been so dang busy, but sometimes you gotta just make time.


----------

